# Clouds,  Love pictures of different cloud formations...



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2019)

I have hundreds of pictures on my cell and will share some one of these mornings...



These are not mine... Does anyone else like clouds?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Jul 8, 2019)

ah, I once made a poster about this


----------



## Keesha (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 8, 2019)

These are all mine.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Jul 8, 2019)

I took a lota pics of the morning sky when we lived at the cabin

Some I put words to, some inspired me to write…most I just stood there, with my mouth open

Here's summa my favs;





This thread gets me to thinking about why we moved to town

Then I think about the other side of winter







Yeah, that’s wood, for the wood stove, under that snow


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

Here are some pictures I have taken in the last little bit here at home...











Few more in next...


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

Ok, maybe one more... If I am boring you, please tell me so!


----------



## toffee (Jul 11, 2019)

thunder cloud ===


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2019)

Lovely pics, everyone! 🌤


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## drifter (Aug 4, 2019)

It is a glorious world, all made compact, like a ball.


----------



## Sam58 (Aug 6, 2019)

Some clouds catching the golden light


----------



## Sam58 (Aug 6, 2019)

Sam58 said:


> Some clouds catching the golden light


Thank you


----------



## charry (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 7, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 71991
> 
> 
> View attachment 71992
> ...


apocalyptic!!


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 75391
> 
> 
> View attachment 75392
> ...


These are beautiful, Mike!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2019)

Scary ....


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Scary ....


Wow, those there fantastic!


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 1, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> These are beautiful, Mike!



Thank you @RadishRose


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## debodun (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## debodun (Oct 29, 2019)

A cloud formation with a very clear delineation.


----------



## debodun (Oct 29, 2019)

I don't know if this is a real cloud or just a contrail caught in the setting sun.


----------



## debodun (Oct 29, 2019)

I just thought this looked interesting


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## lukebass (Nov 30, 2019)

There are some absolutely beautiful photographs posted here.   

These are a cloud photo shot on rt#143, Roan Mountain, TN.


----------



## TravelinMan (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------

